# Temperate wood



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm curious what types of wood from temperate regions people have tried in their tanks and what kind of experiences they had with them. Ive heard Oak works well, as do some maples but what else? I was thinking of trying some willow species, anyone done that?

Obviously we don't need to hear about conifers as it is unhealthy to put those in vivs with amphibians or reptiles.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Cypress is always a solid option. Sycamore worked pretty well the one time I used it, but probably wouldn't hold up as long as cypress/mopani/malaysian/ghostwood etc

Manzanita also, if you'd consider the mountains in California temperate.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I suppose I should have said temperate rainforest wood. I'm thinking along the lines of Maple, willow, dogwood, and possibly birch. Chances are the birch wouldn't last long, same goes for alder and cottonwood.

Things I can find locally. Works a lot better for finding the right looking pieces.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rhododendron, maple (thicker logs over thinner). 


Ed


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Great, thanks Ed!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

black locust lasts just about forever. the old farm saying is that a black locust fencepole lasts 1 day longer than a rock. it is very rot resistant. on top of that it is a fast growing weed tree so no harm in taking out a few. if you go for them watch out for the thorns, they would have to be removed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ed said:


> Rhododendron, maple (thicker logs over thinner).
> 
> 
> Ed


To add some anedotal evidence... In one exhibit while I worked at the zoo, a 7 inch thick maple log half submerged in the water was still good after almost ten years. 

I've had rhododendron last more than 4-5 years in some wet exhibits (thick stem and branch areas). They may have lasted longer but we moved some animals around so the branches were discarded. 

Becareful with willow as it can easily root in the enclosure if it is still alive and the masses of shoots can be a pain in the neck.. 



Ed


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Pacific Rhododendron is protected so I cant get that, and I dont think my neighbors would like me cutting up their ornamentals  

Black Locust is good but I dont have access to it.

The Willow I'm using will either be baked or long dead. I'll try some of that and some large Vine Maple branches.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

thedude said:


> and I dont think my neighbors would like me cutting up their ornamentals


Just offer to help them prune...... That is how I got some of the stuff I used. 

Ed


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

Never would have thought to use Rhododendron. I know a few that need to pruned at my parent's, so looks like I'll be getting some free wood. 

In general, is it a good idea to let freshly cut wood dry out before putting it into a tank?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

phytotelmata said:


> In general, is it a good idea to let freshly cut wood dry out before putting it into a tank?


It depends on the wood. I've use rhododendron both fresh and dried, I've used maple both ways and oak both ways frequently. Just some of the trees that can root more readily may be a better choice if done dry (for example willow). 

Ed


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok, and thanks Ed. 

Has anyone tried wisteria?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

phytotelmata said:


> Ok, and thanks Ed.
> 
> Has anyone tried wisteria?


yes, it and bittersweet break down very quickly in a damp enviroment. I've tried a number of different vines collected locally and none have been satisfactory in damp enclosures. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Double post


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

Ed said:


> yes, it and bittersweet break down very quickly in a damp enviroment. I've tried a number of different vines collected locally and none have been satisfactory in damp enclosures.
> 
> Ed


That's what I was afraid of. They would be perfect if they didn't break down really fast.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Ed said:


> Just offer to help them prune...... That is how I got some of the stuff I used.
> 
> Ed


Haha, good call. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

phytotelmata said:


> That's what I was afraid of. They would be perfect if they didn't break down really fast.


This is a good method of making vines that look real and last well in the enclosures http://www.bbrock.frognet.org/Making artificial trees and vines.pdf 

By varying the size of the rope, you can make vines of any thickness that you desire. 

Ed


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

skanderson said:


> black locust lasts just about forever. the old farm saying is that a black locust fencepole lasts 1 day longer than a rock. it is very rot resistant. on top of that it is a fast growing weed tree so no harm in taking out a few. if you go for them watch out for the thorns, they would have to be removed.


ooooh that never occurred to me... the parents' cabin has a few stands of the stuff a few hundred yards from the house. Time to procure a chainsaw, or a grenade, as I've heard how rough it is to cut through.


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

Ed said:


> This is a good method of making vines that look real and last well in the enclosures http://www.bbrock.frognet.org/Making artificial trees and vines.pdf
> 
> By varying the size of the rope, you can make vines of any thickness that you desire.
> 
> Ed


Thanks again. I was hoping to use all real wood, but it seems I may have to settle for fake when it comes to vines.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

phytotelmata said:


> Thanks again. I was hoping to use all real wood, but it seems I may have to settle for fake when it comes to vines.


Some of the sponsors like black jungle occasionally have vine like items that do persist well in the terraria so you can also look at thier terrariun decoration part to get ideas. 

Ed


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check it out. I would have preferred to use real wood, but since I probably won't be able to do everything I want with real wood I'll go ahead and fabricate what I need. I don't have a problem with making stuff, as the processes seem simple enough and I have some prior experience. Just thought it would have been nice to not have to use a lot of fake stuff.


----------

